# Scratched his nose now bleeding!



## ABitOfYou (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi, My cockatiel was scratching his head and i guess one of his claws struck his nose and it is bleeding a bit, like if you were to scrape your knee bleeding. Not gushing What should i do? 

Also My bird has been sneezing a lot and makes this really soft screaching sounds. He even opens his mouth and does it sometimes. A really throaty screech but not loud. Mostly when I pet him or rub his neck he does this. Is this normal?

I've only had Wally since Saturday, it hasn't even been a week yet....
he also likes to spend a lot of time at the bottom of his cage but that's where his food is too. If we put him on a perch, he will play with the toys but eventually will jump down and go stand in the same corner next to his food.

I'm just scared he's sick. so if anyone can give me some insight that would be great. I'm crossing my fingers that this is just new cockatiel owner jitters....

Mellie


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Does the cry sound like radio static? That is a noise that young tiels make when they want to be feed or for attention. 
If it is just scratch the bleeding should stop fairly quickly, if it does not and he is losing too much blood then you of course should take him to an avain vet. quick stop should only be applied to toe nails. If it was bleeding badly you could apply pressure. Here is a link on how to properly hold a bird if needed http://thetrueparrot.homestead.com/howtotowel.html 
Is he fluffed up and sleeping alot? Those are two signs of a sick bird here is a link to more http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-die...-conditions/recognize-bird-illness-signs.aspx. 
I would put some food and water dishes near your tiels perch, once he gets use to the dishes near the perch you can take the ones in the bottom of the cage out. Of course if you are worried you can always take him to an avain vet for a well bird check up. Hope this helps


----------



## ABitOfYou (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks so much for your response. the bleeding did stop and actually, after writing this post yesterday, i noticed he was a lot more active and comfortable in his cage, flying around and playing with his toys. I think i just have to be more patient with him. He just needs time to get used to his new environment.

Thanks so much


----------

